# Barnacle or Wireless Tether



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive had limited sucess with either app . When I can get Barnacle to work it works ok, a bit slow, but will not transfer data after about 10 minutes. 
Using Wireless tether works the best on it, but that will also stop transfering data after about 10 or 15minutes. Also the phone what start to drop 3g over and over. a force stop made that stop but then it was very slow. So I dont know what that was.

Are there any settings that I should play with to try and get better performance with either one? Right now its a pretty frustrating experience.

I'm currently running CM7, Froyo and I'm on Revs 16th nightly.

Also, recently I heard though that one could trigger a letter for Verizon about you using tethering and if you continued they would charge you or they would actually just start charging you, cant remember which. Anyway which one should I use to avoid that? Somehow I remember it may have been wireless tether that triggered it.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I was using wireless tether beta. I had liquid gingerbread rom 2.6. I use Cricket as my wireless provider, did my own phone flashing. I had an issue finding the best setting in wifi tether as you can choose you phone model. I got it running best with DROIDX set for a little bit. I had changed some other stuff and I think switch to another beta.
As far as the verizion seeing you issue, I have only a slight clue. When you flash a phone, you set up internet connection settings, one for the phone and a second for tethered internet to run. This is easy to spot as it has 'dun' in the routing address. I would bet you could simply remove that 'dun' ( then tether will use same routing as the phone) and all tether options would work free from big reds view. I know Cricket has no tether options as the want you to have a second broadband account. I use this type of phone configuration with Cricket and even the stock tether works on D2 and DX. I could give more of the details on programs and what to change if anyone wants to try this on a Verizon account.


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

See I guess maybe Im missing it but I see nowhere where I can choose what model Im using in the settings. Im also using 2.0.7


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

the 3 beta has it, I guess I can try that but I though I head things about it not working right.

Also how would you change the routing address, dont see an option for that either?


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

It's done on qpst a phone programming tool. You need two programs to access the qualcom chip. Hwvirtual serial port and qpst.


----------



## biknut (Jul 5, 2011)

When I first started using either of these apps I had the same problem. Best I remember, seems like there were about 3 different problems. First one was an App Killer- when the screen went off it killed the app, so get rid of that. The next issue was low battery- I would try to use it after being at work all day, and when the battery was low it would make it stop working. But the final thing was linked to the low battery- I had a profile set in SetCPU to slow the processor down to 300 when the battery was low. I think the lack of processor speed was making it not work as well. I ended up deleting that profile and haven't had any more problems.


----------



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well I upgraded to the 3 beta and tried that last night, it worked pretty good. I also went to the site or the app and they mentioned the possibility of the ShopSavoy app causing problems with tethering. It sugested going in and turning off the location option, couldnt find it, I never use it anyway so I uninstalled it.

Every now and then data would stall a bit but it would come back, but for the most part it was fine. Speeds were a little slower then though they should been but not terrible either. Tried the D2 profile, but for whatever reason the computer couldnt find the network when I was broadcasting. I ran it in DX mode and everything was fine. I do have a profile set to slow the processor when the screens off, but the priority is set at 50. Ill try turning it off and see if its any better. But even now its fine.

Now the only other thing Im worried about is Im getting ready to upgrade to the Gingerbread leak to run the new Gingerbread CM7. will that be a problem with wireless tether?


----------

